# sugar injection to plants .



## Fazz (Nov 9, 2010)

"Dear Ed,
I tried feeding my plants with a needle and a thread dipped into flavoring which was run through the stem of the plant. I tried sugar using the same method and had controls to compare. The plan I experimented with was the smallest of the 30 day old plants, about 2 inches shorter with less development. In four days the plant reached the height of the others. The only problem was that the corn syrup-water solution kept crystallizing on the thread, which was a real pain. Is it possible to inject the plants with a similar solution using a hypodermic needle?

Ed's response

Yes, it is. The solution can be injected in minute quantities. Giant vegetable growers sometimes inject their plants in order to get their vegetables to grow larger."


has anyone ever done this ? VERY interested !!
I WILL be a test dummy . 
but I cant find needles lol . any ideas where to get them ?


----------



## dam612 (Nov 9, 2010)

go to a drug store and ask for insulin syringes
would like to see if this works, i have my doubts


----------



## Fazz (Nov 9, 2010)

^ thats actually a really good idea .
would they be empty ? or would I have to drain them ?

I was thinking a needle exchange place . 
but dont wanna look like a junky lol .

and I dont wanna steal them from my doctors .


----------



## john pickle (Nov 9, 2010)

no.
they sell syringes with catsup in them, which you would have to drain...

...


----------



## dam612 (Nov 9, 2010)

Fazz said:


> ^ thats actually a really good idea .
> would they be empty ? or would I have to drain them ?
> 
> I was thinking a needle exchange place .
> ...


Nope, they come empty and steril.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 9, 2010)

main lining my plaints... wow


----------



## dam612 (Nov 9, 2010)

Unnk said:


> main lining my plaints... wow


lol, i found it quite bizarre as well, but who knows. Would be nice to see the side by side experiment.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 9, 2010)

lol yah idk just would seem easier to me to mix up some sucanat/budcandy and water them with it


----------



## Bubbleponic (Nov 9, 2010)

GO TO PET STORE OR SUM SORT OF FARM feed store, sorry 4 caps, ..... ask for a puppy vaccination kit.... dont know the name but they will know.....but just buy the needle, say u already have the meds....should work..... at least in Fl..


----------



## Fazz (Nov 9, 2010)

Unnk said:


> main lining my plaints... wow


lmfao hells yes .
cool what shit you find in books eh .
just when you thought you heard it all .


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 10, 2010)

hmm, i have some bagseed i started, just to run experiments on, i may try this haha. so is it just sugar water that you use?


----------



## Fazz (Nov 10, 2010)

yessir .
he said "cornsyrup" though .
not sure of what the dosage would be .
nor am I sure where to inject .
probably just the main shoot ?

I only got one , but if I can find where to get a needle im game lol .


----------



## Fazz (Nov 11, 2010)

does anyone know the dosage ?


----------



## DJ GreenThumb (Nov 11, 2010)

Whether you can just go to the pharmacy and buy insulin syringes is different from state to state. Many states require a prescription of insulin to get them. I know in Florida a prescription is not required.


----------



## smokalatarefer (Nov 11, 2010)

youll get nats


----------



## Fazz (Nov 12, 2010)

nats ?
why would I get nats ?
because the "track mark" lol ?
(the wound from where the syringe went it)

I just need empty needles =/ .. damn it .


----------



## wiseguy316 (Nov 12, 2010)

what are roots for?


----------



## Fazz (Nov 12, 2010)

....
what are roots for in plants ?
to absorb nutrients from the soil ? (or water via hydro)


----------



## wiseguy316 (Nov 12, 2010)

Fazz said:


> ....
> what are roots for in plants ?
> to absorb nutrients from the soil ? (or water via hydro)


u missed it,,why inject sugar when the roots will do the work for you,,that is their job


----------



## Fazz (Nov 12, 2010)

wiseguy316 said:


> u missed it,,why inject sugar when the roots will do the work for you,,that is their job


"*Photosynthesis* (from the Greek _&#966;&#974;&#964;&#959;- [photo-]_, "light," and _&#963;&#973;&#957;&#952;&#949;&#963;&#953;&#962; [synthesis]_, "putting together", "composition") is a process that converts carbon dioxide into organic compounds, especially sugars, using the energy from sunlight"

that being said lol .
roots dont "absorb" sugar . 
and the main reason to do that would to assist the plant .

example , hydroponics .
we assist the plant by providing it nutrient rich water so it can be easily absorbed .

via soil , they have to break all the stuff down . 
hence why hydro will grow more rapidly compared to soil . (not saying that ones better than the other)

back on topic ! so if the plant can use say 100 "points" of sugar a day , but only produces 75 "points" from the light .
why not assist it with 25 addition "points" of sugar" .

do you understand where im coming from ?


----------



## Fazz (Nov 12, 2010)

wiseguy316 said:


> u missed it,,why inject sugar when the roots will do the work for you,,that is their job



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1_uez5WX1o

also if you still dont understand . theres a song for you  .


----------



## chewy2282 (Nov 12, 2010)

little off subject.............. but i have a friend that takes a steak knife and sticks it into the stem of the plant about a week and a half before harvest. He then takes and twists it twice a day. Not to the point it cuts down the plant, but it puts a lot of stress on the girls. He claims that the plants think there in trouble and put every last effort into tryin to make seed. I wont lie, he is a master of horticulture. And hes produced some of the best ive ever had. I dont do it, but hes a firm believer. Not what you were talking about drastic non the same.


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 12, 2010)

plants do take in sugar to relive the plant fro0m making it on their own to increase the essential oils. now it can spend energy on other things it needs is why we use it...but injecting it does nothing for them as anything we give them must be converted before they can intake any foods. is why organics are slower. they need to be converted before a nd synthetics are already converted.
all food must be attached to either a salt molecule or a carbon for organics. just add it to the water.


----------



## Fazz (Nov 12, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> plants do take in sugar to relive the plant fro0m making it on their own to increase the essential oils. now it can spend energy on other things it needs is why we use it...but injecting it does nothing for them as anything we give them must be converted before they can intake any foods. is why organics are slower. they need to be converted before a nd synthetics are already converted.
> all food must be attached to either a salt molecule or a carbon for organics. just add it to the water.


I found that very interesting .
but wouldnt it be possibly to find some sort of synthetic sugar then ?

have you heard of "ask ed" it seems pretty legit .
I will be trying this , I wanna see it first hand .
if it dies it dies .
but I might have to order syringes online . is that heat ?


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 12, 2010)

go to a drug store and buy them. they have them for diabetics. you want a more poure form of sugar as they cant uptake much of the complex sugars. i use reg table sugar on water days and have also used sucrose/glucose and other sugar subs


----------



## mattman (Nov 13, 2010)

This will not work at all, sorry folks.

Plants are specifically designed to make sugar, not use it. They uptake CO2 through their stomatas, light through their chloroplast, and use water/minerals from the soil to create glucose/oxygen.

Injecting the plant with sugar, will do nothing more than block the xylem from pumping precious h20 to the top of the plant, resulting in a dead plant.

As medi1 stated, sucrose/glucose, sucrose MAY WORK, but glucose hell no...


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 13, 2010)

heres a write up on some sugar info on one of our products

Unique Carbohydrate Blend - Dextrose, Arabinose, Xylose, Glucose, Fructose, Maltose, are just some of the carbs in Massive Bloom Formulation. External sources of carbs allow the plant to focus its energy on flowering and essential oil production instead of taxing itself trying to produce food
also, Triacantanol an alcohol based sugar found in bees waste and alfalfa, its increases photosynthisus and increase chlorphyll content, cell density and increase Co2 assimulation


----------



## jewgrow (Nov 13, 2010)

mattman said:


> This will not work at all, sorry folks.
> 
> Plants are specifically designed to make sugar, not use it. They uptake CO2 through their stomatas, light through their chloroplast, and use water/minerals from the soil to create glucose/oxygen.
> 
> ...


So the plants make sugar...and then discard every last bit of it? No...plants make sugars, and then use most of it. A plant will release some of it's sugars through its roots to help feed the symbiotic relationship with the soil microbes, hence people feed with molasses. Injecting a plant could be beneficial. Yes plants have roots to uptake nutrients. But think about this: We have a digestive tract to uptake nutrients and whatnot, but we get injected with all kinds of shit all the time. Injecting the plants might be a good way to speed up the plant, or speed up healing. Take a plant severe nitrogen deficiency...inject that bitch with some plant usable nitrogen and maybe she'll recover quicker than foliar feeding or root feeding. Could work with the sugars also...but I'd make sure the plant can definitely use it in the form you give it.


----------



## TaoWolf (Nov 13, 2010)

Unless you know (or can learn) how to mix up an isotonic sugar solution for cannabis, it's almost a given you will end up damaging/destroying any cells that come into contact with the injected solution. If you are serious about trying this, try finding out if anyone has researched how to do this or if it's even possible. A refractometer might be useful for this - don't know... just pointing out a very big potential flaw if you were just planning on mixing something up and injecting it.

Glucose, fructose, sucrose, and starch are all used by plants as carbohydrates if you can find a pure form of any of those.

Depending on which state you are in, you may be able to purchase a small number of insulin syringes over the counter with no prescription - do a web search on your state and see.


----------



## jewgrow (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm curious to see if maybe giberellins* spelling?...would have an effect being used this way...


----------



## Fazz (Nov 15, 2010)

TaoWolf said:


> Unless you know (or can learn) how to mix up an isotonic sugar solution for cannabis, it's almost a given you will end up damaging/destroying any cells that come into contact with the injected solution. If you are serious about trying this, try finding out if anyone has researched how to do this or if it's even possible. A refractometer might be useful for this - don't know... just pointing out a very big potential flaw if you were just planning on mixing something up and injecting it.
> 
> Glucose, fructose, sucrose, and starch are all used by plants as carbohydrates if you can find a pure form of any of those.
> 
> Depending on which state you are in, you may be able to purchase a small number of insulin syringes over the counter with no prescription - do a web search on your state and see.


have you ever heard of "ask ed" its actually pretty popular .
he writes a column in "cannabis culture" .

people ask , he tells .
he seems to know his shit . 
however about the whole type of sugar stuff . about damaging the plant ...

thats why its posted =p .
I want to learn how to do it properly but there VERY little information out there .
..
I'm moving soon , ill try to do a 3 v 3 comparison . a small dosage shot a week or something .


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Nov 15, 2010)

I wouldn't waste time injecting sugar. if you have to inject anything, make it growth regulators. Google them and steroid your plants up like a race horse.


----------



## karr (Nov 15, 2010)

I have always been curious about the growth type hormones(plant roids), i mean farmers use them effectively. And true many pot smokers/growers are straight up hippies and discourage this type of action, i cant help but wonder what the possibilities could be.


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 15, 2010)

wouldnt advice doing the injecting sugar as i said before nor the hormones. it dont work to juist add more. needs to be in certain measurments or it blocks others out and may just get a tall lanky stretched plant. or no growth at all. most foods already have the needed hortmoens and other in it at the right ballances. only thinbg injecting sugar will do is clog up the plant. it cant proxcess suagr or any food this way. it has to go through a chemical change to be a food to them. till then its its sugar and does nothing. has to be a salt or a carbon molecule attached to the element to become a food for a plant. this is why synthetic are avail right away and organic isnt. synthetic is already turned to a salt by us. the organic does it in the medium


----------



## Fazz (Nov 17, 2010)

this seems to be a very split opinion topic lol .


----------



## Fazz (Nov 17, 2010)

karr said:


> I have always been curious about the growth type hormones(plant roids), i mean farmers use them effectively. And true many pot smokers/growers are straight up hippies and discourage this type of action, i cant help but wonder what the possibilities could be.


do you know what the hormones are called ?


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 17, 2010)

Fazz said:


> do you know what the hormones are called ?


They are called auxins. Sticking anything through the stem of your plant is going to cause a huge amount of stress which could make the plant hermie.


----------



## stickybob (Nov 17, 2010)

ill stick to good old nutes


----------



## NLNo5 (Nov 17, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> plants do take in sugar to relive the plant fro0m making it on their own to increase the essential oils. now it can spend energy on other things it needs is why we use it...but injecting it does nothing for them as anything we give them must be converted before they can intake any foods. is why organics are slower. they need to be converted before a nd synthetics are already converted.
> all food must be attached to either a salt molecule or a carbon for organics. just add it to the water.


Dood, there is some truth to what you say but most of what you just wrote is total bull shit. Plants use sucrose as a transport molecule via the phloem. It is used as it is more stable and more efficient to use than glucose. Eventually the plant will break it down and use its constituents in respiration (produce ATP). Plants use active transport to move minerals from soil into the xylem (this is the function of the root). The sugars are made by photosynthesis in the leaves, and travel in the phloem.

True plant food is carbon dioxide, water, glucose and essential minerals (NPK etc), all of which go to make ATP which is the energy storage molecule (gasoline) that directly fuels anabolic and catabolic reactions required for the life and health of the plant.

You cant just inject the plant with a syringe and hope it's going to get a boost from that somehow. You'd have to hit the phloem during the dark cycle to ride the flow to the buds. You'd have to get the needle directly into the vein of the phloem without damaging it. An aphid proboscis is about the right tool for the job, not an insulin needle. Then your injection would have to be a sterile solution and it would need to be the same molarity of the phloem, about 1 molar. The same exact pH. And to top it all off you would likely fuck up your plant due to some pretty critical physiologic feedback loops that are directly triggered by changes in sucrose concentration, molarity and pH.

The best thing you can do for your plant is stick it in a medium, water it, keep soil bacteria and fungi balanced and happy, add essential minerals, monitor humidity and give it light and dark. Let the plant do the rest. After all, the design has been refined over the last several million years and humans didn't have shit to do with any of it.

Leaf to phloem to root bidirectional to support respiration. Root to xylem unidirectional always towards the leaf and bud to provide essential minerals for growth and reproduction. How you know if you tapped the phloem or the xylem? That's the first question you solve in this process. 

Then get hooked up with a state of the art plant physiology lab and run some experiments for a couple of years to figure out all the other questions, variables and controls needed to make that one perfect injection using a needle the size of an aphids proboscis. 

Fucking hilarious!! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## NLNo5 (Nov 17, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> heres a write up on some sugar info on one of our products
> 
> Unique Carbohydrate Blend - Dextrose, Arabinose, Xylose, Glucose, Fructose, Maltose, are just some of the carbs in Massive Bloom Formulation. External sources of carbs allow the plant to focus its energy on flowering and essential oil production instead of taxing itself trying to produce food
> also, Triacantanol an alcohol based sugar found in bees waste and alfalfa, its increases photosynthisus and increase chlorphyll content, cell density and increase Co2 assimulation


Dood those sugars go into the soil water and feed the soil bacteria and fungi. They are not absorbed by the roots. Many soil microbes can process just about any sugar worth processing.

That's what the soil microbes do to animal wastes that contain sugars, proteins and lipids.


----------



## dveight (Nov 17, 2010)

very good read, thanks NLN


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 17, 2010)

NLNo5 said:


> Dood, there is some truth to what you say but most of what you just wrote is total bull shit. Plants use sucrose as a transport molecule via the phloem. It is used as it is more stable and more efficient to use than glucose. Eventually the plant will break it down and use its constituents in respiration (produce ATP). Plants use active transport to move minerals from soil into the xylem (this is the function of the root). The sugars are made by photosynthesis in the leaves, and travel in the phloem.
> 
> True plant food is carbon dioxide, water, glucose and essential minerals (NPK etc), all of which go to make ATP which is the energy storage molecule (gasoline) that directly fuels anabolic and catabolic reactions required for the life and health of the plant.
> 
> ...


 
dood///lol...im not the one sayin to inject them..thx for the laugh...read before trying to be a know it all...fukin hilarious is right...dood./..lol


----------



## Fazz (Nov 17, 2010)

innovation comes from people doing stuff differently .
if vegetables growers do it , why would it 100% not be possible with pot .
I think you need to calm down and maybe get some friends .

you seem to be very intelligent , too bad your not open minded .

your right , I have almost NO knowledge about any of that stuff .
but thats why I'm here right ? to learn and exchange techniques .


----------



## manta (Nov 17, 2010)

ok, i have a crappy NL for nirvana that i just germed. I can get sterile needles and i will try different concentrations of glucose. Ill post with pics in about 1 month. Ill start with .1M sucrose, and go up to as high as possible to see what the threshold is in increments of .2M. Chances are, if it can stand the sucrose intake its going to be good for it (unless its way to little). Ill make a new thread but yall will have to wait til i veg this thing out.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 17, 2010)

who cares if FAZZ wants to inject his plants with sugar. is it harming your plants? no. if it kills his plant, will it kill yours? no. just sit back, smoke a J and see what happens. who knows, it may actually do something. most of what we know about science was found out by just experimenting with stuff, and thinking " oh i wonder what happens when i do this?"


----------



## Fazz (Nov 17, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> who cares if FAZZ wants to inject his plants with sugar. is it harming your plants? no. if it kills his plant, will it kill yours? no. just sit back, smoke a J and see what happens. who knows, it may actually do something. most of what we know about science was found out by just experimenting with stuff, and thinking " oh i wonder what happens when i do this?"


THANK YOU !!
yaaa its not some killer genetics , its bagseed lol .
GROWN ON MY WINDOWSILL lol . 
I didnt even have to pay hydro for this .

thank you for stopping by and support . (I think?) lol .


----------



## Fazz (Nov 17, 2010)

manta said:


> ok, i have a crappy NL for nirvana that i just germed. I can get sterile needles and i will try different concentrations of glucose. Ill post with pics in about 1 month. Ill start with .1M sucrose, and go up to as high as possible to see what the threshold is in increments of .2M. Chances are, if it can stand the sucrose intake its going to be good for it (unless its way to little). Ill make a new thread but yall will have to wait til i veg this thing out.


I think "too little" would be better then "too much" .
I was thinking of doing weekly injections of corn syrup .
but its your call , it probably will die . just fyi .
I would like to see yours as well though  .
WEED SCIENCE !


----------



## lucky54 (Nov 17, 2010)

this works I know people who grow giant pumpkins. I know people who dump coke, beer, milk, and they will not tell me what the inject into the plants but it does work.


----------



## lucky54 (Nov 17, 2010)

to much sugar makes the plant not be able to absorb water though be careful


----------



## NLNo5 (Nov 18, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> dood///lol...im not the one sayin to inject them..thx for the laugh...read before trying to be a know it all...fukin hilarious is right...dood./..lol


My appologies, please forgive my behavior, I get ahead of myself sometimes. Passing you the blunt man.


----------



## NLNo5 (Nov 18, 2010)

Fazz said:


> THANK YOU !!
> yaaa its not some killer genetics , its bagseed lol .
> GROWN ON MY WINDOWSILL lol .
> I didnt even have to pay hydro for this .
> ...


I agree I was a total asshole, sincerely sorry. Aside from my behavior I think this is a cool thread and a creative idea for sure. I'd like to boost my plants. I think with the right materials and the right know-how it could be done.


----------



## NLNo5 (Nov 18, 2010)

Fazz said:


> innovation comes from people doing stuff differently .
> if vegetables growers do it , why would it 100% not be possible with pot .
> I think you need to calm down and maybe get some friends .
> 
> ...


FAZZ, I was a total dick, I'm sorry I got off shitting on your perfectly great idea. Hope we can still be friends. 

It would be cool to see a cross section of the MJ plant and determine how the injection would need to be done depth and angle. They have syringes with a slight curve at the tip called non-coring. They make it so the hole closes really well after the injection. Also you could use some fingernail polish to seal the would after injection. You might want to inject just below the budline on each branch so if you fuck it up you only loose a bud and not the whole plant.

I really like the idea of using plant auxin's to drive growth instead of just boosting with sugar. The auxin's will give you a whole lot more bang for your buck. That shit is real Superthrive. I like IAA (check Dip and Grow) and use it very dilute in my feed water. But you could make very dilute injections into the stem at the base of the nugget. I'd go about 1/20 of their recommended dip concentration and increase the injections on different study groups to see what concentration harms the plant. I'd think you'd only need a few injections per grow. In this way the roots are not getting stimulated by the IAA in the soil water and the buds can get maximum exposure to the IAA via injection. Injection volume should be low 5 or 10 microliters (0.005-0.010mL).

Peace.


----------



## Fazz (Nov 18, 2010)

NLNo5 said:


> FAZZ, I was a total dick, I'm sorry I got off shitting on your perfectly great idea. Hope we can still be friends.
> 
> It would be cool to see a cross section of the MJ plant and determine how the injection would need to be done depth and angle. They have syringes with a slight curve at the tip called non-coring. They make it so the hole closes really well after the injection. Also you could use some fingernail polish to seal the would after injection. You might want to inject just below the budline on each branch so if you fuck it up you only loose a bud and not the whole plant.
> 
> ...


sorry for telling you to "get friends" =( .
thank you !!
its nice to have someone smart like you on board .
the branch thing seems pretty smart .
Ill probably try both .
probably gonna kill like 20 plants before I give up lol .

nail polish O_O .
wouldnt that be toxic ?
has to be smoke friendly .

and thanks for the support .
its stricly just for fun . 
I dont expect some crazy bombshell chron lol .


----------



## theeye534 (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't think the nail polish would be toxic unless applied directly to the bud.

Also awesome idea - subbed!


----------



## Krytical (Nov 18, 2010)

Injecting auxin's sounds neat, as far as sugar goes, what about honey? that is pre-digested by bee's so possibly chemically better for consumption by the plant?

and yea, if you inject the stem, and nail polish the stem, its only gonna be bad, if you smoke the stem =P


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 18, 2010)

haha it was definitely support.


----------



## thedude27 (Nov 20, 2010)

jewgrow said:


> I'm curious to see if maybe giberellins* spelling?...would have an effect being used this way...


 
If it did work you wouldnt like the result. I mean if you want a plant 20ft tall with 2ft internode length then by all means...assuming it didnt hermie on you. GA3 is great for many plants but has a few uses in MJ. I will say it defintely makes plants grow like hell but in MJ they strech like crazy. Maybe if you injected with GA3 then some time later with 6-benzylaminopurine (which is a cytokinin) you might achieve something but probably not. If I were bored and had a lanky plant I might be tempted to inject with 6-benzylaminopurine to see what would happen.

Actually I might be tempted to inject 6-benzylaminopurine into the the stem in the center of a bud to see what might happen.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Nov 21, 2010)

Wish i had syringes id try this on bushy plant.

Inject the sugar water into the hollow stems with differing sucrose/glucose levels in early flowreing. 
Leave a control branch alone.
Repeat threw flowering same %sugar in each brach.
Report results


----------



## young8uds (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm actually steeping vanilla and cocoa beans in vodka and injecting my little girl with it once the stems get a bit stronger. Think I might have to use some wax or glue to seal the hole once it's in. I'll let you know if it picks up the flavouring or works. Cheers


----------



## ub32965 (Sep 23, 2012)

Here's a good read on injecting sucrose in plants. http://jxb.oxfordjournals.org/content/49/329/2013.full.pdf


----------



## hazey grapes (Sep 23, 2012)

it would seem easier to just put a little sugar, or even sugar water, in the soild at the base of your plants where it can drain out and not clog the soil up. plants DO eat a little of whatever's in their soil. don't grow anything in soil near train tracks and even tiny amounts of blood meal ruin flavor to me. 

instead of stressing stems with injections, just as someone said, let the roots do their thing and absorb what they want. i think i might have tried mixing sugar in with water and top watering and choking the soil. a good organic mix with a strain that makes it's own sugars seems to be the easy way to do it.


----------



## Dendrophilly (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a box of syringes. I can send you some haha


----------



## scroglodyte (Sep 25, 2012)

Igor..........more........power!!!!!!


----------



## young8uds (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm growing indoor under 3 26W cfl's which kick out around 1800 lumens each. 
The current problem I'm having is that the lower stems (about 2" from base) aren't stemming at all! They will cluster a bit, but for the most part, they don't seem to be doing anything. I've tested everything and all the leaves are dark green. There are a few from time to time that will curl a bit and get yellow. ( I just snip them with a sterile razor blade ).The plant is around 2 & 1/2 feet at most and it's been around 8 weeks. Am I just to worried for nothing? Or should I be doing something that I'm not? 
Many help would be appreciated. Cheers


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Fazz said:


> "*Photosynthesis* (from the Greek _&#966;&#974;&#964;&#959;- [photo-]_, "light," and _&#963;&#973;&#957;&#952;&#949;&#963;&#953;&#962; [synthesis]_, "putting together", "composition") is a process that converts carbon dioxide into organic compounds, especially sugars, using the energy from sunlight"
> 
> that being said lol .
> roots dont "absorb" sugar .
> ...


 well if u inject it it isnt going to be broken down. actully u can poor molasses into your soil witch is the same thing basicaly and i dont think suger water is going to work i think your plants will most likely die. when you poor it into your soil it creates benifical microbes and the soil helps break it down into usables stuff for the plant the soil would break it down and i dont think a plant is going to beable to absorb a thick soloution of suger water. its probably going to clog up the main stem and kill the plant why even try this? there is clearly no science and you dont even know how to do it your just assuming that u inject it into the stem. i have a prediction (ur plant is going to die) lol
good luck man.


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Fazz said:


> have you ever heard of "ask ed" its actually pretty popular .
> he writes a column in "cannabis culture" .
> 
> people ask , he tells .
> ...


 yea you might as well inject it with bull shark testostorne


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Sep 28, 2012)

manta said:


> ok, i have a crappy NL for nirvana that i just germed. I can get sterile needles and i will try different concentrations of glucose. Ill post with pics in about 1 month. Ill start with .1M sucrose, and go up to as high as possible to see what the threshold is in increments of .2M. Chances are, if it can stand the sucrose intake its going to be good for it (unless its way to little). Ill make a new thread but yall will have to wait til i veg this thing out.


 lol look man now u got a shit load of noobs killing their plants ROFL THIS SHIT CRACKS ME UP. the plant isnt going to beable to break the sugers down do some recherch in basic botany and you will learn that this will not work. i used to inject my plants with stuff when i was 12 years old lol i relly did though nedless to say they all died lol


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Fazz said:


> I think "too little" would be better then "too much" .
> I was thinking of doing weekly injections of corn syrup .
> but its your call , it probably will die . just fyi .
> I would like to see yours as well though  .
> WEED SCIENCE !


 sad that your encorageing the death of a marijuana plant  im done with this thred


----------



## budsofjoy (Oct 11, 2012)

Fazz said:


> ^ thats actually a really good idea .
> would they be empty ? or would I have to drain them ?
> 
> I was thinking a needle exchange place .
> ...


they have fit pack vending machines at all hospitals, will cost ya about 5 bucks for a pack of needles


----------



## ricky6991 (Oct 17, 2012)

in the book by george something he says you can inject sugar into plant for 20% for wieght. im not doing it but he has pic in there an everything


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 21, 2012)

Medi 1 said:


> wouldnt advice doing the injecting sugar as i said before nor the hormones. it dont work to juist add more. needs to be in certain measurments or it blocks others out and may just get a tall lanky stretched plant. or no growth at all. most foods already have the needed hortmoens and other in it at the right ballances. only thinbg injecting sugar will do is clog up the plant. it cant proxcess suagr or any food this way. it has to go through a chemical change to be a food to them. till then its its sugar and does nothing. has to be a salt or a carbon molecule attached to the element to become a food for a plant. this is why synthetic are avail right away and organic isnt. synthetic is already turned to a salt by us. the organic does it in the medium


Because you make stupid ridiculous posts everywhere. And you obviously dont know shit and talk out of your ass in 99% of your posts you really mess up my ability to learn from people that actually know what they are talking about. Because i cant read anymore in the thread because your stupid posts give me a mental block that makes me not want to read anymore. So do everybody a favor and stfu!


----------



## nomofatum (Jan 26, 2015)

Resurrection time. Anyone ever actually give this a fair shot? Also curious about what growth regulators might have promise to go with the sucrose. The science and tests on cereal and soy make this idea look promising.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 26, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> Resurrection time. Anyone ever actually give this a fair shot? Also curious about what growth regulators might have promise to go with the sucrose. The science and tests on cereal and soy make this idea look promising.


watch the vid in my lights??? thread very interesting study done with sucrose injection


----------



## nomofatum (Jan 26, 2015)

RM3 said:


> watch the vid in my lights??? thread very interesting study done with sucrose injection


I've read through that thread before didn't notice it, scanned through again only saw LED video and didn't notice any mention of it. Can you give us a link?


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jan 27, 2015)

I've never injected anything, but I've noticed that foliar feeding by misting with blackstrap molasses (and diluted coffee + a teeny bit of aspirin) really speeds up early root development. I have no proof for it, but my theory is that since they can absorb sugar through the leaves and the roots use starch and sugar from the leaves to grow at night, it just gives them extra food. I noticed much stronger and faster root development from the plants foliar fed with the BSM than plants the plants not foliar fed with it (Including plants that were soil fed BSM, although the plants that were foliar fed AND soil fed with it had the fastest development. TL;DR = FoliarBSM+SoilFedBSM>FoliarBSM>SoilFedBSM>Neither). ANYWAYS, I would extrapolate that to say that if you injected sugar you would probably see similarly increased root development, but that is just a guess.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 27, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> I've read through that thread before didn't notice it, scanned through again only saw LED video and didn't notice any mention of it. Can you give us a link?


only one vid posted there (by me)


----------



## nomofatum (Jan 27, 2015)

RM3 said:


> only one vid posted there (by me)





RM3 said:


>


No sucrose or injections or anything of the kind in that 50 minute video, not a bad video, but nothing on topic.

That was the only one I found posted by you in your lighting thread.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 27, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> No sucrose or injections or anything of the kind in that 50 minute video, not a bad video, but nothing on topic.
> 
> That was the only one I found posted by you in your lighting thread.


There was totally little bottles of sucrose put on cut stems to alter growth in that vid, no they didn't use needles but still ,,,,,


----------



## Milovan (Jan 27, 2015)

jewgrow said:


> So the plants make sugar...and then discard every last bit of it? No...plants make sugars, and then use most of it. A plant will release some of it's sugars through its roots QUOTE]
> It will also release sugars from the fan leaves.
> I see it all the time!


----------



## nomofatum (Jan 27, 2015)

RM3 said:


> There was totally little bottles of sucrose put on cut stems to alter growth in that vid, no they didn't use needles but still ,,,,,


I must have blinked or something, I didn't notice that part, I skimmed it yesterday and just finished watching the whole thing on my lunch break today.


----------



## Milovan (Jan 27, 2015)

NLNo5 said:


> I agree I was a total asshole, sincerely sorry. Aside from my behavior I think this is a cool thread and a creative idea for sure. I'd like to boost my plants. I think with the right materials and the right know-how it could be done.


Then you might like this method!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/honey-as-a-supplement.559646/

.


----------



## Milovan (Jan 27, 2015)

Table sugars are low on carbs.
Lol this will *not* pump up a plant
to be buff.


----------



## nomofatum (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm really curious now about even trying a micro-propagation solution minus the agar. Sugar and all the nutes in the right form for direct absorption, no roots needed. There are even antibacterial/fungal additives for the solutions. Yeast and bacteria are our most likely killers if our Frankenstein work doesn't. You can grow plants in the dark with direct sugars, that would be insane, grow rooms running on IV's instead of lights.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jan 28, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> I'm really curious now about even trying a micro-propagation solution minus the agar. Sugar and all the nutes in the right form for direct absorption, no roots needed. There are even antibacterial/fungal additives for the solutions. Yeast and bacteria are our most likely killers if our Frankenstein work doesn't. You can grow plants in the dark with direct sugars, that would be insane, grow rooms running on IV's instead of lights.


http://www.geek.com/news/researchers-trick-plants-into-growing-without-sunlight-1490865/


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 29, 2015)

Fazz said:


> "Dear Ed,
> I tried feeding my plants with a needle and a thread dipped into flavoring which was run through the stem of the plant. I tried sugar using the same method and had controls to compare. The plan I experimented with was the smallest of the 30 day old plants, about 2 inches shorter with less development. In four days the plant reached the height of the others. The only problem was that the corn syrup-water solution kept crystallizing on the thread, which was a real pain. Is it possible to inject the plants with a similar solution using a hypodermic needle?
> 
> Ed's response
> ...


Its bullshit and if Ed says it works he's drug fucked.


----------



## TheGreenStash (Jan 29, 2015)

Needles Are Bad... I had this One guy that talking like a queedo try an tell me that he used to inject his plants with cocaine, I called his bullshit without even having to respond... crack heads everywhere lol.


----------



## billy4479 (Feb 5, 2015)

Personally I always inject my plants with Brawndo it has all of those electrolytes that plants crave , I get huge yields .


----------



## nomofatum (Feb 5, 2015)

billy4479 said:


> Personally I always inject my plants with Brawndo it has all of those electrolytes that plants crave , I get huge yields .


Lol, electrolytes, love the Idiocracy reference.

I got a set of 3 18ga needles from Fleet Farm, for injecting cows. I'm going to rig up a DIY IV system and see what happens to a couple of plants, I will use a clone so I have some direct comparisons.


----------



## Doer (Feb 21, 2015)

*BUDS said:


> Its bullshit and if Ed says it works he's drug fucked.


I am GLAD I skipped to the end BUDS. I was about to same the same thing. Put a thread in like a vein and drip sugar on it. 

OP> I could not stop laughing. You can inject into these plants for any effect. They don't have veins.


----------



## Doer (Feb 21, 2015)

TheGreenStash said:


> Needles Are Bad... I had this One guy that talking like a queedo try an tell me that he used to inject his plants with cocaine, I called his bullshit without even having to respond... crack heads everywhere lol.


Needles are not bad. Drug addicts are.


----------



## Doer (Feb 21, 2015)

Fazz said:


> "*Photosynthesis* (from the Greek _&#966;&#974;&#964;&#959;- [photo-]_, "light," and _&#963;&#973;&#957;&#952;&#949;&#963;&#953;&#962; [synthesis]_, "putting together", "composition") is a process that converts carbon dioxide into organic compounds, especially sugars, using the energy from sunlight"
> 
> that being said lol .
> roots dont "absorb" sugar .
> ...


No, not really. I am not sure that adding sugar, honey, or any complex hydrocarbon does anything.
There is no proof, I know of.

It is a photosynthesis effort, only for the plant to produce those. The roots only take ionic minerals.
Anything else has to go in via Foliar Feeding, on the leaves, with a surfactant (soap) added to take it past the wax layer on the leaves. Or it is made in the leaves and stored, then transported around.

http://www.theweedblog.com/photosynthesis-in-marijuana-plants/
In that way, cannabis leaves almost work like solar panels by extending the area that the plant can take in light. More leaves essentially represent more power producers because you have more energy entering into the plant. When the energy is taken into the plant, it is stored in chemical compounds like adenosine-triphosphate (ATP) and nicotinamide-adenine-dinucleotide-phosphate (NADPH2). These are compounds that are built to transfer energy throughout the plant. ATP is integral in the creation of carbohydrates and NADPH2 is integral in the synthesis of carbohydrates.

Once the carbohydrates have been created, they are utilized as food energy and “building material” for the plant. One of the things that *carbohydrates create is a sugar called glucose (CH2O)6, which is essentially a string of 6 carbohydrate molecules. Glucose is then strung together itself to create cellulose which then accounts for about 4/5 of the plant cell structure.* Cellulose is one of the most important and prevalent organic compounds on the planet, and its creation in the marijuana plant is due in large part because of photosynthesis.

More light will also produce more growth. This is obviously because of the way photosynthesis works. If you are consistently providing light energy and CO2 to the plant, it will respond by making more carbohydrates and eventually more cellulose (among other compounds).


----------



## nomofatum (Feb 21, 2015)

Doer said:


> No, not really. I am not sure that adding sugar, honey, or any complex hydrocarbon does anything.
> There is no proof, I know of.
> 
> It is a photosynthesis effort, only for the plant to produce those. The roots only take ionic minerals.
> ...


To summarize, the plant produces sugars then uses them to build it's structure, also to add, sugars are sent to roots and burned with O2 for root growth.

So you don't see how if you inject glucose into the hollow portion of the stem how the plant can absorb and utilize the sugar exactly as it would had it made it itself? You can find the research on cereal crops and the increased yields due to sugar injection. My plants are about the right size now to try it. I need to buy an IV bag and line or make something that will work with the needles I got from Fleet Farm. The most likely flaw in this idea is not that the plant won't be able to use it, it will, but that a wound full of sugar is a nice target for many attackers, keeping the wound sealed and sterile will be the harder part.


----------



## Doer (Feb 21, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> To summarize, the plant produces sugars then uses them to build it's structure, also to add, sugars are sent to roots and burned with O2 for root growth.
> 
> So you don't see how if you inject glucose into the hollow portion of the stem how the plant can absorb and utilize the sugar exactly as it would had it made it itself? You can find the research on cereal crops and the increased yields due to sugar injection. My plants are about the right size now to try it. I need to buy an IV bag and line or make something that will work with the needles I got from Fleet Farm. The most likely flaw in this idea is not that the plant won't be able to use it, it will, but that a wound full of sugar is a nice target for many attackers, keeping the wound sealed and sterile will be the harder part.


If you have research, we all wish you would post it.

As for, don't you see how injecting raw concentrated sugar, even glucose, in the stem can mimic the fine grain dilute transport of glucose, to aid in growth?

No. I don't see it.

IAC, now we have swerved 90 degrees into growth when the topic is THC production. All the "sugar added" stuff I see is for bloom.

As you say, the plant won't use it. But, a wound full of sugar is rather sterile.
Microcrobes also, need dilute sugar.

When we bloom beneficial microbes, we use a tablespoon of molasses in 5 gallons of water.


----------



## nomofatum (Feb 21, 2015)

Doer said:


> If you have research, we all wish you would post it.
> 
> As for, don't you see how injecting raw concentrated sugar, even glucose, in the stem can mimic the fine grain dilute transport of glucose, to aid in growth?
> 
> ...


Not raw concentrated sugar, lol.

Soybeans:
http://jxb.oxfordjournals.org/content/49/329/2013.full.pdf

Grains:
I have to find this one again, will update and add here if I find it again.

Other:
http://www.academia.edu/6323816/Decoupling_of_light_intensity_effects_on_the_growth_and_development_of_C3_and_C4_weed_species_through_sucrose_supplementation

We are talking about a fairly weak water/sugar solution being injected/iv fed.


----------



## nomofatum (Feb 21, 2015)

Just thought of maple syrup or maple sap when it's sugary from this time of year until leaves pop. Would be an interesting option to try feeding instead of just sugar water.


----------



## Doer (Feb 21, 2015)

Well, this is what I mean. I read it. And since I read so many papers in my job, I cut to the chase.

- the more concentrated the solution, the less the uptake.
- constant pressure was needed. It won't flow into the tissue otherwise
- it did seem to increase mass above ground and aid growth
- it clearly inhibited overall photosynthesis

I would think in Ganja it would:
- be a worthless hassle given the pressure needs
- give a somewhat more leafy plant
- perhaps, yield less THC due to the inhibition of photosynthesis

I value your pointer to actual research. Thanks.


----------



## Doer (Feb 21, 2015)

Someone could do the research. Just follow the Method of Science with control subjects, and data comparisons.


----------



## nomofatum (Feb 21, 2015)

Doer said:


> Well, this is what I mean. I read it. And since I read so many papers in my job, I cut to the chase.
> 
> - the more concentrated the solution, the less the uptake.
> - constant pressure was needed. It won't flow into the tissue otherwise
> ...


If you review the research the thing that increased most with sugar injection was the total fruit/seed/pod number and weight, the hope is that would translate into more bud nodes and size. Only one way to see exactly how weed will react. The most likely result is that I kill the plant. I will try it on a male first after putting it back in veg, should have a few of them that I have no interest in breeding in a couple of weeks.


----------



## nomofatum (Feb 21, 2015)

Doer said:


> Someone could do the research. Just follow the Method of Science with control subjects, and data comparisons.


Test plan:
Step 1: Try on males after putting back in veg (survivability test), repeat until success or surrender
Step 2: Try on 2 different females, different variations (either different concentration or different sugar source), 1 female in shared rez with 9 other plants, other in shared rez with 8 other plants, same room/lighting, so multiple controls.
Step 3: Increase plant number and try more variations.
Step 4: Try growing a clone in total darkness, just for shits and giggles.

I want to get step 1 done soon, but step 2 will likely be next fall since I don't grow indoors during summer.


----------



## Doer (Feb 21, 2015)

Gotta have control specimens.


----------



## nomofatum (Feb 21, 2015)

Doer said:


> Gotta have control specimens.


I agree except in step 1, step 1 is just can I keep them alive, no control needed. The rest of the steps will have plenty of controls, just going to screw with a few from a room full of clones.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 6, 2015)

@nomofatum I think I did link you to the wrong vid, though that one was also a good vid

here is the sugar vid ,,,,,

http://420tube.org/watch_video.php?v=6KG8D388U926
.


----------



## nomofatum (Mar 7, 2015)

I have my first 3 test subjects, 3 male brick weed plants. Just moved to veg. I will give them some time to get a bit larger so I don't have issues with the needles. Now I have to figure out what to rig up for a IV line and what pressure/height. I have a couple of week to figure it out.


----------

